

The Day Einstein Died - Photo Gallery - justlearning
http://www.life.com/image/first/in-gallery/41842/exclusive-the-day-einstein-died

======
drinian
Just, wow:

 _So, I get to the building and nobody's there. I find the superintendent,
give him a fifth of scotch, and he opens up Einstein's office so I can take
some photos._

------
whatwhatwhat
He bribed people with alchohol repeatedly...

And the picture where they have Einstein's brain on a cutting board is a
bit... well

~~~
trafficlight
Social engineering at it's finest. Almost everybody will take some kind of
alcohol.

------
knuton
I think these are still intensely private affairs.

------
lazyant
Recommended book: "Driving Mr Einstein"

